# Review on the Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II Incubator



## Repti-Bids

*I am thinking of getting one of the Herp Nursery II Incubators but ive not heard much about them.*​ 
*







*
*Any reviews, photo's etc you have on the incubator would be great* : victory:​


----------



## Repti-Bids

*OK, so I take it that nobody owns one of these.*


----------



## Scales and Fangs

i got a new one of these for sale, got it on specila offer right now at £99.99

its a fantastic bit of kit for the small breeder, very acurate and looks smart.

where abouts in uk are you?


----------



## w33connie

Repti-Bids said:


> *OK, so I take it that nobody owns one of these.*


HmmmHmmmm......... I do :blush: but never really used it. I bought it for a rescued Royal who was clinging on to eggs but they were foostie and I didn't hatch them. SORRY....... I'm not much help 

Free Bump....... cause I'd like to know as well : victory:


----------



## Repti-Bids

Scales and Fangs said:


> i got a new one of these for sale, got it on specila offer right now at £99.99
> 
> its a fantastic bit of kit for the small breeder, very acurate and looks smart.
> 
> where abouts in uk are you?


*Thanks for your review*

*Im by Worcester (Wocestershire)*

*It sure does look a great bit of kit but its not how it looks, its how it preforms :lol2:*

*Im not after one just yet, Im just doing my research on what there like and compairing them to others.*
*: victory:*


----------



## oakelm

Dont personally like them. Had one found it was too small as you couldnt comfortably fit more than one clutch of eggs in if they are all stuck together and you have to use a bigger tub. It is fine is you can put all eggs in nice and neat but life never seems to happen like that for me. I went down the convert glass fronted fridge option in the end and have had great success. The incubator itself does maintain temp brilliantly its just the size i have issues with.


----------



## pwoods76

Im using one at the moment to incubate 36 beardie eggs its been running for about 5 weeks and iv had no problems with it, But can understand the small comment mine does look a bit over crowded dont know what i will do if she lays anymore. temp has alway been ok i just turned it, set it and not had to touch it since. hope this helps.


----------



## Repti-Bids

pwoods76 said:


> Im using one at the moment to incubate 36 beardie eggs its been running for about 5 weeks and iv had no problems with it, But can understand the small comment mine does look a bit over crowded dont know what i will do if she lays anymore. temp has alway been ok i just turned it, set it and not had to touch it since. hope this helps.


*Thanks for the review.*

*It looks a nice incubator and sounds good too with the heat/cool feature but I was thinking about the size of it too as ide rather a flatter and wider one than a tall and thin one.*


----------



## Repti-Bids

pwoods76 said:


> Im using one at the moment to incubate 36 beardie eggs its been running for about 5 weeks and iv had no problems with it, But can understand the small comment mine does look a bit over crowded dont know what i will do if she lays anymore. temp has alway been ok i just turned it, set it and not had to touch it since. hope this helps.


 
*Thanks pwoods*

*Yea like I said it sounds a great incubator but its the size.*
*Any chance of getting a few photo's of the unit with the eggs?*

*Of course don’t open it because I don’t want you to lose babies for a photo.*
: victory:


----------



## suez

ive used it to incubate leos and at the moment cham eggs have been succsessful up to now great little bator.


----------



## Repti-Bids

suez said:


> ive used it to incubate leos and at the moment cham eggs have been succsessful up to now great little bator.


 
*Thanks for your review*

*What think of the size, do you find it ok?*
*Do you have any photo's of the incubator too*


----------



## Dave23

We have just baught one as our local rep shop uses one and have so far hatched 50 or so berdies and 26 basalisks. We will be using it for AFT's and leo's as 1 of our males mated 2 of our females this evaning so with any luck we will have mini leo's soon. Definatly gona keep an eye on this as interested to know peoples thaughts and solutions to possible space issue and utalaisation of the space inside the bator.


----------



## kerryrep22

hi, used this incubator last year for my beardie eggs, put 17 eggs in and around 55 days later 17 babies popped out, great little incubator. didnt find the size a problem cos i got two clutches in there, one on each shelf, but this year im gonna be using it for my corns so then i could see there may be a problem getting them in if they are all stuck together and she double-clutches, so will have to see. but great, very reliable, and i felt more reassured having a proper shop one that i know would keep the temp correct really well. would definitely recommend for lizards and smaller clutches of eggs, but maybe not the best for snakes who lay lots of eggs.


----------



## steveg

have a friend who used one of these ,was succesfull too till it went wrong,,the display reads 64 c permantely but it cold inside :bash:


----------



## Declan123

I purchased one a few months back


Seems like the temperature fluctuates quite a bit, 


+ like you say, when eggs are clumped together, the insude isn't large enough to fit a larger tub.


I have mexican black eggs in as i type, due 16th July (roughly)

If they hatch, good incubator

If not, Shart lol


----------



## mEOw

steveg said:


> have a friend who used one of these ,was succesfull too till it went wrong,,the display reads 64 c permantely but it cold inside :bash:


Same happened to mine after only 4 months use... kicking it didnt fix the problem.. now rests in pieces behind my dads house after i threw it out of the rep room window in a fit of rage after i realised how much of a waste of money it was..lol.. hadnt been happy with it right fromt he start, display said temperature was constant but when i measured it with my fluke 971 it was all over the place, only managed to get the one clutch in it because they were all stuck together, had to use my old incubator for another clutch.. in my opinion it was a complete waste of money, and i'm normally a fan of lucky reptile stuff..


----------



## obie_1

Ive just got one havent used it yet mines 2-3deg out but does say in instructions that its not 100%acurate nevermind.I wondered when you put hatchling tubs in this incubator do they require air holes or should you just leave lids off?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

i find this incubator ok, looks nice and so far haven't had any temp problems and have managed to fit 18 leo eggs in so far with space to spare.


----------



## neep_neep

Well, I have had two of these so far.

The first I was using to hibernate two of my lizards. It was absolutely fine, keeping the right temperature with no fluctuations (I had a digital thermometer on the inside to monitor this).

However, one day I went to offer them their weekly drops of water and found that my internal thermometer was showing room temperature :gasp: Luckily they were near the end of their hibernation period anyway, so I took them out - but for some unknown reason both the cooling and heating functions had completely packed up.

Cornish Crispa (from where the unit was originally purchased) were very helpful and replaced the unit with no fuss at all. 

The new unit is now incubating a couple of eggs - again, there don't appear to be any fluctuations. I have found that I needed to set the unit temperature at 33C to get an internal temperature reading of approx 29C. But this doesn't matter, so long as the appropriate temps are maintained.

From my experiences, i'm not sure I would buy one solely for incubating eggs. There are plenty of alternatives on the market! But this second unit appears to be working perfectly. My only concern is... for how long?


----------



## Captainmatt29

I have had 2 of these, the first once packed in within a few days however i got mine from swell reptiles and they were more than happy to replace it and we got a nice new one that has been going since February and touch wood is still going.

Already hatched leo eggs  they can hold about 50 leopard gecko eggs if you can get a 2nd plastic shelf mine holds 2 cricket tube on each shelf if you get the extra one or make one you have 2 shelves thats around 50 eggs so good luck.

They wil pack in eventually as do all incubators, but if they do the place you got it from should replace it without an issues..

Personally i like them


----------



## Estranged

I splashed out on 2 of these at the start of the season as my old incubators were, well, old. Gotta say that so far they've been fantastic. 

I can see what some have said about size, I've managed to get 3 large Corn clutches in each without any trouble though. 1st clutch has just finished hatching, 100% hatch rate and some beautiful healthy little babies.

I would warn anyone who buys one not to take any notice of the temperature display and use a seperate one as in my experience it's a few degrees cooler inside the incubator than idicated on the display.


----------

